# Recent Unread Topics - Mobile vs PC



## meywd (Nov 3, 2015)

Recently I am noticing a huge difference in the number of threads shown in the Recent Unread Topics page between my iPhone and my PC, for example, while on the iPhone I can only see one thread, on the PC I am getting two pages.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

Tap the All Unread Topics button at the bottom right.


----------



## meywd (Nov 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tap the All Unread Topics button at the bottom right.



Didn't notice it before, but still that's different, it returned 72 pages of unread threads, anyway its showing more posts now, but still not the same count, like there is a filter on mobile.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

Odd. I see no difference in the list between my iPhone and my Mac.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd mark all as read and see if both reflect the same thing.


----------



## meywd (Nov 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd mark all as read and see if both reflect the same thing.



I did and at first all was alright, however after some hours it started again, check the attached photos which were taken at the same time.


----------

